# Do you want kid(s)?



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm just curious to see how many people on the forum want kids vs. not want kids. 

I personally think one day I would like to have a family and kids.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, I think I want them eventually. Maybe in 10 years or so? I'm not in a rush.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

Yeah I do honestly, I had my reasons and I said those in another topic.

But we don't have the right to say anything, in the end it's all about what your girl wants.
I still can't imagine the pain that comes from it, but that only means you have support her all the way through it.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, but not until I'm at least 30.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nope. I'd treat my future hoard of cats as my children instead.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

No. Having children is selfish and cruel. People who have them are evil sadists.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'd go into overpopulation and polluting the planet with humans and carbon-footprints, and I could go on the flipside and say adoption, but I'll just say not right now. So, no.


----------



## SADtg (May 29, 2014)

Do I WANT kids ? Yes, of course I do.

Will I ever have any ? No, definitely not, having kids is very selfish, especially if you have SA. Having a little baby that will love you unconditionally would be a wondeful thing but you can't simply have one just because you want to.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Two reasons why not:

1) The risk of passing 'this' onto them - seems downright unethical to even run the risk.

2) I don't like most kids, so, to me, there would be too much risk of having a s***ty child. And it's not like you can "send them back" or anything.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Eventually, maybe 15 years from now.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I want kids to stay the hell off my lawn.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes. Whether it's through me giving birth or adopting, I'd like to have children. Seems very unlikely to happen, though.


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

No, I don't want to bring kids into an already overpopulated world.

There are many kids in foster care who need parents. So if I decided to have kids I would adopt.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

No. 

I'll get a dog instead.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

No I'd make a terrible father


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

for now, no.

adopting or fostering if i ever get to that stage. i already had a vasectomy.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

anyone want to practice? lmao!


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

from medhelp:



> "Natural childbirth" 10 months ago -- Should the appearance of my inner vulva, urethra, vaginal opening be so different compared to before the birth? *The urethra is about 1/2 inch higher up. The vaginal opening, which used to be a small (0 - 1cm) opening which I could clench shut at will, now takes up the entire cleft, no matter how many Kegels I do.*
> 
> *Basically, it looks like what used to be my inner vulva were completely ripped away by the baby. The inside of my vagina is now the outside: bulges of flesh covered with mucus membranes. What happened to the skin that used to be there? There is a lot more mess in my panties. Water gets in when I bathe (seems unhygienic). *


sweet! all that, the possibility of having your taint sewn shut, now having to take care of what's practically a financial sinkhole, and the almost certain resentment that you'll develop towards yr partner, 2?????/???

count me in!!

maybe i'll adopt an older child to give them a second shot at a decent life but they'll probably slit my throat in my sleep

so


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll admit that this is something I think about all of the time. 

Although it usually starts from daydreams of actually having a life, a romantic relationship with a woman and a better career. In that sense, I would want those things before I would consider actually starting a family.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

As I get older I'm leaning more towards yes. Ask me the same question 3 - 4 years ago and I would lol in your face and wait for the punchline. Having spent more time around children in my family and seeing the joy they experience growing, I imagine it has to be the most rewarding feeling possible. The idea of dedicating my life to making a kids the best possible, helping them not fall into the same pitfalls I have is something I could get behind.

Honestly think I could make a great father, albeit not anytime soon... hopefully.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Nope, no kids for me. Not only because of my sexual orientation and gender issues, but kids just aren't something I want. I don't really want to increase the population, honestly.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

jeanny said:


> No. Having children is selfish and cruel. People who have them are evil sadists.


Tell that to your parents.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I've always disliked children but I dunno.. Maybe I might change my mind later. It kinda seems like it would be nice? But then it's a huge commitment and commitment scares me. And then all I'll be known as is a mom, I don't like that. It would make me feel old and not cute.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I do. Perhaps when im 36..around there but only on the provisio that i become mentally strong n resilient. Im finding myself thinking more of the future w kids..just 2. Now ill have to go tell my partner thats the agenda

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Nope. I kinda wish it was an absolute but I'm only 20. Adult-wise I'm still a pipsqueak. My opinion could very well change a couple years from now.


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

I'd rather have a cat(s).


----------



## Tombu (Oct 9, 2012)

SADtg said:


> Do I WANT kids ? Yes, of course I do.
> 
> Will I ever have any ? No, definitely not, having kids is very selfish, especially if you have SA. Having a little baby that will love you unconditionally would be a wondeful thing but you can't simply have one just because you want to.


This exactly, but also how many toys am I going to be able to buy myself, if I'm having to buy them toys all the time.


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

Nope. Can't even show up for myself emotionally. My kids would be calling the Dr. Phil show by the time they hit 10.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Tell that to your parents.


I will. I hate my parents.


----------



## vanillabeanplease (Jul 18, 2014)

I would love to have a family someday, but it scares me A LOT.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

When I was younger I didn't want any. Then I had one. Best thing that ever happened to me. It made life even more funner.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

yes I like kids

will I? Probably not because of SA


----------



## Furio (Jul 5, 2013)

Nope


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I like the idea of it one day in the future, but overall I'd have to say no. I barely have enough drive and motivation to take care of myself properly, I wouldn't want to risk passing on my possibly defective genes, and I worry about overpopulation (not to mention the danger of bringing a child into a world which is potentially unstable and may result in them having poor quality of life). Adoption would seem the solution to some of those objections, but I still don't see myself as selfless or motivated enough to raise a child properly.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide (Feb 23, 2014)

No I do not. It would not be fair on them. I'm even annoyed at my parents for having me. Not to mention how crazily overpopulated the world is already. Say if I had 3 kids then each of them had 3 kids and each of them had 3 kids: that would be 39 more people in the world because of me. Then times me by the billions of others in the world having kids. The planet is kind of screwed. 

If I were in a stable relationship, career, point in my life though, I'd seriously consider adoption. And I'd also rescue loads of animals ^_^


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

My answer for this has always been No and if I don't have a dramatic change in my life, it will remain that way since Id rather not take on that responsibility. 

I can't speak for myself 10 years from now so if I ever do get kids, I'd prefer it through adoption.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

do all of you guys saying you would adopt really mean it, or are you being politically correct or what? If you were part of a family that adopted you probably wouldn't be saying that.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

I would genuinely consider adopting.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Of course I do. I want a mini me. You know. I want three kids. Two boys and one girl. I want my youngest to be a boy. I even got names for all three of them. I want the girl's name to be Michelle. It's such a common but pretty name. As for the boys, maybe James and Jeremy. I want to drive them to school, pack lunches for them, give them a nice warm bubble bath, hold them in my arms whenever they are feeling sad, be at their games or recitals, throw birthday parties for them. All that cool stuff. The only thing I am seriously not looking forward to is when they enter the stage of adolescence. That is a tough moment in life for the parents.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Hell to the no. Being around kids for more than five minutes makes me want to stab myself in the eyes. Too much noise, too much responsibility. Can't do it. Won't do it.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I really don't. A dog is enough of a kid for me.


----------



## Brittt (Feb 9, 2013)

I want kids but I want to adopt mine because I wouldn't want to risk passing SA down to them especially because its been passed down for a few generations in my family already and also I could definitely love someone else's child as my own and there are plenty of kids that need to be adopted as it is anyways


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I put yes, but I do waiver on it a bit. Most of the time I think that I would, but I definitely wouldn't want more than two at the absolute most.


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

No I hate kids, epically babies. The younger they are the more they piss me off. Before anyone points it out, yes I'm 17 and still a kid. Now does that mean that I hate myself?


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

No..


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

LolaViola said:


> Hell to the no. Being around kids for more than five minutes makes me want to stab myself in the eyes. Too much noise, too much responsibility. Can't do it. Won't do it.


Haha...Great.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

No I'd rather spend any extra money I have on something I actually like. Why would I want to create something I don't want or like?

Hell my dad once told me "Don't have kids in your case it would only cause you to resent the woman" while I don't believe the latter part is true I do agree I should NEVER have kids.

Besides I had the opportunity to watch my nephew group up over the years (he's 15 now I think or maybe 16 my memory is crap). But I saw how tough kids can be from him and I want no part of that mess.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

No. 

I do want a couple of cats, though.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd rather drink cat urine.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

That would be financially and morally irresponsible.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes! Definitely yes. I can't wait to have kids someday


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

EternallyRestless said:


> I'd rather drink cat urine.


Gross!!


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm not sure. Definitely not for now though.


----------



## blacknight112 (Dec 11, 2013)

I always said yes to that question, however I'm not so sure now.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes. I would love to have 2 or 3.I know it will never happen though. I've been thinking a lot about having my own family as I am getting closer to 30.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes! I want to have a lot of kids too, about four or five of them. I have an older half brother but we didn't grow up together, so I'm technically an only child. 

Ideally, I would already be married with a couple of kids but I haven't met the right woman yet nor do I make enough to support a family.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

No I could not be that cruel.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i will get bunch of kittens first, then maybe adopt a kid


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

This is a tough question. Pregnancy and labor and breast feeding and **** everywhere sounds awful but I really like the idea of creating and raising a child with a man I love so it's hard to answer but I might not ever have the money to have a kid so probably not but you never know.


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

YES


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

No. I don't think I would be able to handle having a child, would be too much for me mentally and physically. It does make me a little sad knowing that I won't ever have a child but knowing that I will be an Aunt sometime soon helps cheers me up.  I would always have a cat though as a child replacer. Cats are awesome.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't know. I like kids, but I doubt I'll be a parent. Just thinking about my life's trajectory based on what I want to accomplish as long term goals will easily take 12-15 years. I'd be in my late 30's before I could consider having kids. And aside from working on having a stable career, my preferred lifestyle would work best without children. 

And I can imagine giving birth and seeing that the bump inside me was indeed a legit human. I'd just be thinking, "Wow. My body really wasn't playing around" and start crying. haha Raising kids is hard and I'm too much of a worrier. I'd keep feeling like I'm going to **** them up somehow with poor parenting.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes,but not now. I have too much going on.My parents had me at this age. I guess it is kind of scary to now think about it.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes I would love to have kids! One of my dreams in life is to have children and help and watch them grow in to responsible adults. I would name my first daughter Alexandria and my second daughter Emma or something else, haven't thought about having a boy though.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Big double helpings of nope.

I can't afford to put them through therapy.


----------



## TaylorXXIII (Jul 20, 2014)

Only one, and only if adopted.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I'm undecided.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

hell to the no


----------



## CatFiend (Jan 29, 2014)

yes, i want to have like 4-5 kids, i would also like to start when i'm still young, before 30. probably won't happen though.


----------



## Chump Change (Jun 11, 2014)

Hell no. I'll be a terrible parent.


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Decision was made after school at 17*

thinking no. Not watching TV. Not paying any video games. I sold my game kit to students who liked it.

No cigarettes.

I was in accordion with peers. My word was agreed. Condoms.

Of course, difference between then and today: not much. Beyond biology lessons, I'm ahead with real-life experience. The 'want' and most strongly disliked term 'to _have_' mutated expression for owning d'avoir on the verb base as: 'on drugs' instead of specific table, car, house belongings, in charge of, responsible for... eggs was surprising of the growing inside existence when I didn't quite realise simply at school how mothers are a binary tree born with this ownership; that desire for SOS to find someone willing to provide the creation side. My reason to hate procreation by being the 666 youngest of family who caused biological and attitude of mutant existence.
Straightforward experience of rail and road traffic boomed too far... obesity

I'd regret production. Stemmed on having 50-year-old parents with far-reaching ramifications of all - not just me. Wouldn't want to pass that to offspring. Simpletons get what they want. hah


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Not at all. It's the biggest commitment and imo there are too many emotionally unstable parents out there.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Like 4, I have a whole formula to it. everyone should have at least one brother and sister.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

SADtg said:


> Do I WANT kids ? Yes, of course I do.
> 
> Will I ever have any ? No, definitely not, having kids is very selfish, especially if you have SA. Having a little baby that will love you unconditionally would be a wondeful thing but you can't simply have one just because you want to.


This is how I feel. I do have that seemingly instinctive yearning to have children but I think that it would be essentially be a selfish thing for me to do.

Having children is seen as a validating experience for us humans. If your life has gone nowhere creatively or professionally then children are the default position to give your life meaning and value.

Considering all the issues that I have, for me to have children to give my failing life meaning would be selfish and weak.

In my opinion anyway.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Not a ****ing chance, I'm far too selfish I'd rather spend the money on myself.

I dislike them immensely even the innocent looking 2 week old ones old members of staff bring into work do nothing for me while everyone groups round it and this is when they are asleep, god help me when they start making a noise. 

Ugh, don't understand the appeal at all :sus


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

lol nah.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

anomnomnom said:


> I dislike them immensely even the innocent looking 2 week old ones old members of staff bring into work do nothing for me while everyone groups round it and this is when they are asleep, god help me when they start making a noise.
> 
> Ugh, don't understand the appeal at all :sus


Same, it's even worse for me because I'm a girl so I'm automatically expected to be interested in babies/kids. I put on a face to be polite, but in reality I can't stand the little shlts.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

EternallyRestless said:


> Same, it's even worse for me because I'm a girl so I'm automatically expected to be interested in babies/kids. I put on a face to be polite, but in reality I can't stand the little shlts.


:clap

Fair enough!


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

EternallyRestless said:


> Same, it's even worse for me because I'm a girl so I'm automatically expected to be interested in babies/kids. I put on a face to be polite, but in reality I can't stand the little shlts.


God, can you come and work at my place? :clap

Be nice to have someone else sat to the side not interested with me  makes me look like a right miserable ****, I ain't I just dont like kids!

Must be difficult though yes, it just seems its the norm for young women to either have kids or be planning when to have them, I don't really know any who have about as much interest in them as me! The older women at my place dont ask the younger ones if they want kids its more.."so when are you going to have them"? :sus

She really didnt like my answer...


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

anomnomnom said:


> Must be difficult though yes, it just seems its the norm for young women to either have kids or be planning when to have them, I don't really know any who have about as much interest in them as me! The older women at my place dont ask the younger ones if they want kids its more.."so when are you going to have them"? :sus
> 
> She really didnt like my answer...


Yeah, and I know it's only gonna get harder as I get older and more and more people in my peer group start having kids, because I won't have anything in common with them anymore. I hope I can find some child-free friends in the future so I won't feel completely cut off.


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

No, I don't have the patience for children.


----------



## Joe H (Jul 30, 2011)

No, I don't think I would make a good parent especially while I have SA. I will probably get a dog or two as a substitute.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I honestly don't really know :stu but probably. Seems like the thing to do...


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I think I'd like to adopt


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

I would quite like to have a child at some point. I'm not anywhere close yet, though.


----------



## teenage wildlife (Jul 26, 2014)

Nope. Rather just have pets. Kids annoy me.


----------



## Uncertain (Aug 2, 2014)

I'd be happy with mah boi, couple of cats and a lizard. We all live in a snug little house and travel the road often.
Kids aren't my thing. They're utterly delightful little people, but they come with a lot of responsibility. I would be afraid to screw up. Plus, I just feel I wouldn't be a good parent.

I hope to find a guy one day that can respect that and/or want the same thing. Most guys I've seen so far want and even press the child situation. Probably thinking along the lines of _'it will strengthen our relationship!!!'_
I just don't want kids. I want a life of partnership and devotion- not giving birth and then having even more worry and trouble on my list.

I can totally deal with having nieces and nephews though.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

No 

It wouldn't be right as im mentally challenged and ugly


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm not sure. I'm not against having kids as such, I just see no reason to have them. I feel like it's just pressure from society to live the white picket fence dream. I also dislike the phrase "raising a child" because that's not technically what you're doing. You're raising someone to one day be an independent adult, who will one day have their own life and move away from you. And that's a huge responsibility. So I really dislike the whole "I want kids because babies are cute" mentality as well.


----------

